# Share a tune...



## GeeWhizRS

You know that thing when there's a tune you like but you have no idea what it's called, and then you find out what it is? Well, share it here. I love discovering new music... share a tune. :thumb:
For starters... Elbow - Grounds for divorce


----------



## Lost Boys

Back in the day (2003 / 2004) I was listening to Steve Lamacq late one night and heard the 2nd half of a song but missed the band. Didn't know the song or the band, so had to search the BBC Radio 1 play list high and low.. Turned out to be The Broken Family Band with Dancing On the 4th Floor. 
Not sure if this is in spirit with the post, but always sticks with me.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Just listening to that one LB. I Like it; cool track. Not sure we do rules as such here - if you wanna share a tune, I say share it. There are more tunes out there than we can come across in a lifetime so a nudge in a direction is always well received. :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

Due to seeing a video about a character in the tv show Banshee, i ended up with a new band to listen to.

The band is Imagine Dragons and the song was Monster


----------



## dchapman88

I listened to a song with a friend at work a good few years ago, it was an instrumental but the guitar on it was so good! Never knew the name but stumbled across it one day on a spotify recommended list 

It was Joe Satriani - The Extremist 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer

Also, stumbled across Michael Kiwanuka the other day and his song Cold Little Heart which is very soothing


----------



## DTB

Good thread! I sometimes hop through radio stations I wouldn't normally listen to just to see if there's something new to me that it out of my usual genre.

One of my best finds was probably while on JazzFM one morning. They had a guy called Scott Bradlee on who was talking about his band called Postmodern Jukebox. They went on to play their cover of "All about that bass". I thought it was brilliant. When I got home at night I was straight on youtube to see what else they did. They have so many great covers - "Creep", "Dream on", and their version of "Ooops I did it again" is fantastic. Haley Reinhart on lyrics is so hot...


----------



## cole_scirocco

Halsey - You Should Be Sad. My new favourite tune.

That, or anything Lewis Capaldi.


----------



## GleemSpray

You might know this already, but If you hear a song you like and can move quickly - pull out your phone - launch Google search or Google Assistant and hit the microphone icon that's used for voice commands.

Keep quiet and let Google listen and after a few seconds it will display a "Whats this song ?" button - press that and it will listen to the track and quickly tell you what it is and show web links to youtube etc


----------



## atbalfour

Or use Shazam which is designed to do this 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray

atbalfour said:


> Or use Shazam which is designed to do this
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


In my limited experience, i have found Google search returns more hits on obscure songs that Shazam. I also liked the fact you could just hold the home button to launch Google assistant, then the microphone icon, without requiring an additional app installed.

Shazam /Spotify et al are very good tho.


----------



## RS3

So this was a song that I first heard about 25 years ago as snippets of it where used in one of my favourite films "Dazed & Confused" but never knew what it was. I went out and bought the CD soundtrack and to my annoyance the song wasn't on there. About 5 years ago I was in New York looking at used CD's and I found "Even More Dazed and Confused" so I got it and there it was - track 7, Right Place, Wrong Time by Dr. John so 20 years this little funky number was in my head and I didn't know what it was!.


----------



## Mark R5

I like the tune, but found the video very interesting


----------



## Gafferinc

One of those tunes I never knew the name of until they played it on 6music yesterday:

Mr Scruff - Spandex man

Awesome tune


----------



## chris182

For a while I kept hearing Lola Montez on Planet Rock but kept on missing the band name, course it was Volbeat.
Another was Yuve Yuve Yu, eventually they said The Hu and I thought, Roger Daltrey's voice sounds different these days.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Lost Boys said:


> Back in the day (2003 / 2004) I was listening to Steve Lamacq late one night and heard the 2nd half of a song but missed the band. Didn't know the song or the band, so had to search the BBC Radio 1 play list high and low.. Turned out to be The Broken Family Band with Dancing On the 4th Floor.
> Not sure if this is in spirit with the post, but always sticks with me.


Friday nights are my chill out music nights; real good sound these guys have. Right up my street, so thanks for this Lost Boys.
Enjoying the other recommendations made by others too so far. Thank you! :thumb:


----------



## P2K

I heard a clip of this whilst watching a Rust (PC game) YouTuber - Max Mears.
He uses a short clip as his outro and instantly fell in love with it.
Just listening to the lyrics made me think of the Wife and I. (I know, soppy aren't I :lol

Anyway, The Ripples by Tommy Ljungberg....


----------



## roscopervis

Snippets of this song kept popping up in places and was piquing my interest but I didn't know what it was. Then I found it! Quite hard to pigeon hole, but it's heavy but beautiful like the landscape in the video. Chunky elements not a million miles from LOAD era Metallica heading off into something like Cult of Luna but with a spin of its own. I love atmospheric heavy melodies.


----------



## HEADPHONES

Sail.....Awolnation.

Only discovered this a couple years ago.

Uneducated me thought MGKs Sail was original :lol:


----------



## AnthonyUK

These are my advert Shazams

ScubaZ - The vanishing american family
Remi Wolf - Hello Hello Hello
Central Cee Loading
L'Estasi Dell'oro Bandidi Remix
Jax Jones - I miss U
Elbow - Kindling
Maps - Love will come
Raye - Natalie Don't
Black Pumas - Colors
Twin XL - Neon Summer


----------



## Ennoch

HEADPHONES said:


> Sail.....Awolnation.
> 
> Only discovered this a couple years ago.
> 
> Uneducated me thought MGKs Sail was original :lol:


I'd never heard MGK's sample of it, and had previously thought he was pretty crap as basically an angry white kid with an attitude problem (from the track he did having a go at Eminem). But I've now had quite a few things on Spotify that have increased my respect for him massively, his pop-punk stuff is awesome. Thanks for leading me to that discovery!


----------



## 20vKarlos

This gets played frequently on my YouTube playlists.

Disturbed - Sound of Silence (Amazing Cover)






I enjoy all types of music, but I don't like the shout and scream stuff, however, when this song came out, the drums stood out and I related to this song, so here's another from my playlist... but I'll share the cool drummer girl version :thumb:

Killswitch engage - End of heartache






I'm usually in the Lewis Capaldi section or a bit of UK HipHip/Grime... so killswitch are a bit out there for me


----------



## Henry_b

My taste in music is weird especially for a 20yr old.

But I was driving home from work a few months ago when I caught the last 20secs of a song that sounded quite good "to me" it was by Vaya Con Dios and was "just a friend of mine" 




Puerto Rico is another good one. 



 quite relatable in a way but that is a long story  

So much soul and character that seems to be disappearing in todays songs.


----------



## ridders66

Whilst listening to one of the excellent Bruce Springs radio shows, 'From my home to yours', where Bruce played music from his own collection, he played a track I had never heard of, from a band I had never heard of. I loved the song so did some digging and managed to find a very clean second hand CD in America for sale. The whole album is excellent. The song? Drive Somewhere, by The Vulgar Boatmen.


----------



## bellguy

Overvad, Hyper drive, synth music, great track


----------



## Rakti

DTB said:


> Good thread! I sometimes hop through radio stations I wouldn't normally listen to just to see if there's something new to me that it out of my usual genre.
> 
> One of my best finds was probably while on JazzFM one morning. They had a guy called Scott Bradlee on who was talking about his band called Postmodern Jukebox. They went on to play their cover of "All about that bass". I thought it was brilliant. When I got home at night I was straight on youtube to see what else they did. They have so many great covers - "Creep", "Dream on", and their version of "Ooops I did it again" is fantastic. Haley Reinhart on lyrics is so hot...


That really is an amazing video/track. My fav bit is when Morgan James has a turn; she really does have a powerful voice.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Shiny

For those that like to chill out to a bit of Post Rock, Mogwai have just had a number 1 album. I actually preferred the bonus LP that came with it, but great to see a band that has been around for donkey years getting some mainstream attention.

One of the more noisy ones...


----------



## Shiny

Henry_b said:


> But I was driving home from work a few months ago when I caught the last 20secs of a song that sounded quite good "to me" it was by Vaya Con Dios and was "just a friend of mine"


Kind of reminds me of the Smiths / Housemartins :thumb:


----------



## Vossman

I first heard this on a radio station while driving through Germany about 6 years ago, since then I have followed them all around the world, albeit from a distance.

You are never too old to discover new music.

Nightwish, Ever Dream.


----------



## telewebby

Kamelot - origional singer Roy Kahn and Simone Simons from Epica


----------



## telewebby

Vossman said:


> I first heard this on a radio station while driving through Germany about 6 years ago, since then I have followed them all around the world, albeit from a distance.
> 
> You are never too old to discover new music.
> 
> Nightwish, Ever Dream.


That Concert was one of those that I wished I was at. Was meant to see them last year and now Marko has left its going to be strange this year.

and then you go down a Floor Jansen Rabbit hole on you tube.............

Alex


----------



## muzzer

Discussing Ted Nugent on another forum and how he is a much underated guitarist and it sent me off down a rabbit hole that ended up with Damn Yankees, the supergroup he was in tail end of the 80's early 90's


----------



## RS3

Sounds like a few guitar music lovers on here.
I discovered Mike Dawes a while ago, amazing guitar player, check these out.


----------



## Kerr

The new The War on Drugs track.






Their new album is very good. If you don't have that or A Deeper Understanding in your record collection or Spotify playlist you're in for a treat.


----------



## nogrille

The joys of the internet and "whats this tune"! I have many tapes from way back when where I have only caught a snippet of a tune - my plan for Xmas downtime is to challenge the internet to find out what each tune is.

I might have to start a spotify playlist for "discovered tracks"


----------



## Rappy

Good thread GeeWhizRS :thumb:

Some decent groups & songs now discovered.

Thanks guys


----------



## Blue Al

This 1st one isn’t about the tune….but the tune is awesome,
The second one is even more about the lyrics.

Please google/you-tube/Apple play etc for the tracks in your preferred formats 

I’m a confirmed petrolhead but both of these songs have a resonance today and were recorded way before Greta was a sperm/egg… or her parents even knew each other…

Rainbow can’t happen here 1981…

Lyrics
Contaminated fish and micro chips
Huge supertankers on Arabian trips
Oily propaganda from the leaders' lips
All about the future
There's people over here, people over there
Everybody's looking for a little more air
Crossing all the borders just to take their share
Planning for the future
And we're so abused, and we're so confused
It's easy to believe that someone's gonna light the fuse
Can't happen here, can't happen here
All that you fear they're telling you, can't happen here
Supersonic planes for a holiday boom
Rio de Janeiro in an afternoon
People out of work but there's people on the moon
Looking for the future
Concrete racktracks nationwide
Juggernauts carving up the countryside
Cars by the million on a one way ride
Using up the future
And we're so abused, and we're so confused
It's easy to believe that someone's gonna light the fuse
Can't happen here, can't happen here
All that you fear they're telling you, can't happen here
Satellites spying for the CIA
The KGB and the men in grey
Wonder if I'm gonna see another day
Somewhere in the future
We got everything we need for a peaceful time
Take what you want but you can't take mine
Everybody's living on the Siegfried line
Worried 'bout the future
And we're so abused, and we're so confused
It's so easy to believe that someone's gonna light it
Easy to believe someone's gonna light the fuse
Can't happen here, can't happen here
All that you fear they're telling you, can't happen here can it?

Source: Musixmatch
Songwriters: Roger David Glover / Richard Blackmore

And 10 years later from PIL sung by John Lyndon…

Lyrics
What you gonna do - When the river runs dry
Put your drills in the mud - Death up in the sky
Should have saved those bottles -
Should have saved those cans
Shouldn't ought'a listen to the plastic man
No more toilet papet - It's gone just like the trees
Do you like the taste of honey - Isn't it best without the bees
Be careful what you're doing - You're messing up my life
And if all this world's a cake - Then you took too big a slice
What's it all about - They scream and then they shout
Don't ask me - Cause I don't know (I don't know)
What's it all about - They scream and then they shout
Don't blame me - I told you so
Read it in the papers - You hear it in the news
Very few listen - A spew without a view
And is it really worth it - You're choking on remote
I see the red tide coming - But we don't even vote
Infection in the greenhouse - Dizzy in the clouds
Oily as an ocean - Heaven disemboweled
Planning on a future - Well lucky for some
Develop your body - But your mind is still a slum
What's it all about - They scream and then they shout
Don't ask me - Cause I don't know
What's it all about - They scream and then they shout (Well don't ask me)
Don't blame me - I told you so (Middle-age)
The product in the packaging 
Of multi-layered glam
150 layers of materials 
To cover up a sham
Protecting my planet 
Wrap it in plastic
This package is product 
Perfected eternal
A crap in a cling wrap
I never met yet a prime minister or president
Who told the truth yet
Swimming in the slurry 
Burning in the heat
Wind blown is this weather 
I eat what you secrete
I climb this highest derrick 
This circus has no prayer
No UFO to save us 
And do we really care
What's it all about - They scream and then they shout (Do we really care)
Don't ask me - Cause I don't know
What's it all about - They scream and then they shout 
Don't blame me - I told you so
What's it all about - They scream and then they shout (No UFO to save us)
Don't ask me - Cause I don't know
What's it all about - They scream and then they shout (No fun, no religion)
Don't blame me - I told you so
What's it all about - They scream and then they shout
Don't ask me - Cause I don't know
What's it all about - They scream and then they shout (Climb this highest derrick)
Don't blame me - I told you so
Kiss goodbye to the Earth, the sun, the moon
It's easy to decieve a child.


Both have echoes of Joni Mitchell and big yellow taxi 

Fill your boots of all three


----------



## ridders66

Back in the 80s I was driving when a heard a song on the radio which blew me away. After it finished, Dave Lee Travis announced that it was by a man named Walter Trout. Life in the jungle. I managed to finally source the CD, back then there was no internet, I think I had to call HMV in London and send them a cheque so they could post it to me. (Millenials, take note. This was a time before mobile phones!!!)
Long story short, I became a fan, have seen Walter and the band many times and actually met him once. A true gentleman, and one of the greatest guitar players most have never heard of.
This was Walters tribute to Hendrix.





AND he's returning to the UK in January, fingers crossed due to covid.

https://www.waltertrout.com/tour-dates


----------

